# Does this 50+ SD app workaround also work in CM9?



## ConcreteRage (Sep 30, 2012)

I've encountered the 50+ SD app bug, where I get the "Removed SD Card" error after apparently moving more than 50 apps to the SD card, which was what I was doing when I started having problems.

In the following thread, CM developer jcsullins describes one of the workarounds for this problem:

http://rootzwiki.com...es/#entry325714



> The next fix/workaround allows you to 'stash' some of the apps
> on the 'sdcard' so that the 50+ issue does not come into play.
> This will allow you to move apps back from the 'sdcard' without
> encountering the "Removed SD card" error while attempting to do so.
> ...


This fix came out when CM7 was the latest, and includes and "update" for CM7 to run in CWM. My question is, does this fix also work for CM9? *CLARIFICATION:* *I am NOT talking about the internal memory increase fix, but the "stashing" fix as described above. Please READ the question before answering. *

Thanks in Advance


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep, I applied the 1 GB increase and it worked perfectly on my CM9 running latest nightlies.
Hope this helps.

Sinan


----------



## ConcreteRage (Sep 30, 2012)

gamesfrager said:


> Yep, I applied the 1 GB increase and it worked perfectly on my CM9 running latest nightlies.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sinan


It doesn't. If you read my original post, you'd see that I'm referring to the OTHER workaround.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you tried asking on that thread? its a very active thread. you might get your answer quicker there.

sinan


----------



## ConcreteRage (Sep 30, 2012)

gamesfrager said:


> Have you tried asking on that thread? its a very active thread. you might get your answer quicker there.


I did, but then I posted here because I realized that that thread is not very active.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ConcreteRage said:


> I did, but then I posted here because I realized that that thread is not very active.


I left you a reply in the SD card issues thread.


----------



## xigua2001 (Nov 28, 2011)

So what is the fix for CM10 for this 50+ app installed to sd problem?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

xigua2001 said:


> So what is the fix for CM10 for this 50+ app installed to sd problem?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/


----------

